# Flounder Fixation



## Weekend Hooker (Aug 16, 2020)

I am an avid fisherwoman, however I have never caught/gigged a flounder. I have searched for local charters for floundering and I haven't had much luck. My husband and I own a 17ft center console boat, so we can float. Growing up in Pensacola my husband use to go floundering all the time but that was 35+ years ago. Can anyone steer us in the right direction or maybe wants to make an old lady's dream come true and take her flounder gigging! LOL. I am not asking for free handouts, just asking for some help. My expertise only goes as far as Redfish. 😁

Karlene J


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Weekend Hooker said:


> I am an avid fisherwoman, however I have never caught/gigged a flounder. I have searched for local charters for floundering and I haven't had much luck. My husband and I own a 17ft center console boat, so we can float. Growing up in Pensacola my husband use to go floundering all the time but that was 35+ years ago. Can anyone steer us in the right direction or maybe wants to make an old lady's dream come true and take her flounder gigging! LOL. I am not asking for free handouts, just asking for some help. My expertise only goes as far as Redfish. 😁
> 
> Karlene J


Spring and Fall wait on a calm or north wind. Hit the beach at night with a good light. Probably 20 years ago over at dolphin last time I did it. I'm sure there are a lot more experienced people that could be of assistance


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

The few flounder gigging charters gave up a few years back. I think a few are still trying over in Alabama


----------



## Allgood (Oct 6, 2021)

Backpack, 6v battery, 5,000 lumen led UNDER WATER white light mounted on pvc pice, and a gig all you need. start wading areas on edge of grass flats works best for me. Whole setup for under $200. Of course you may want better quality once you get hooked but then have a cheap setup for a guest. Good luck!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

If fishing from boat try bull minnows around rock rip rap, bridge plllings. Carolina rig , drag slowly. When you feel resistance pull up on the rod slowly. Sometimes the bite feels like you hung up. Good luck.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Will you share some of your redfish expertise?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

If your hubby floundered back in the day, he should have a good idea where to go, some of the old places are probably still good areas.

I don't mind sharing "some" of my spots, so here's a couple.
I've limited out many times around the pilings at the Navarre fishing pier.
And I'm sure it'd be just as good at the P'cola fishing pier.
I was actually targeting pompano, using lead-headed and pink pompano jigs and the flounder took over.
I've posted pics of the jigs I use. ( First time out | Pensacola Fishing Forum ) see post #5.
I've also caught flounder about 50 yards or so down the pier, casting under the pier in the shaded area.

There's another good spot around the Coastguard Barracks on Ft Pickens side. But I can't explain exactly where, I just know it. But it's between the bank and a red channel buoy, nearer the buoy. Yes, you'll need a boat.

Another good spot is inside of the pass, around the fill-in area where it starts to drop. Better in the fall time there tho.
I know a few more spots, but I'll keep them to myself for now.
I like to catch flounder on rod/reel in daytime (10 - 12 lb test mono).
I also gig em at night, but not lately.
g/l


----------

